# Bandit 65XL chipper



## pecontools

I have just bought a Bandit 65XL chipper and I'm really dissappointed with it.

I was wondering if anyone else has had the same problems as me and if so how did they cure them.

The first problem is the feed wheels jamming all the time, even with nothing being fed. The bottom feed wheel is especailly bad. What bandit have done is create a large space under the feed wheel with a pit for gravel and stone etc to drop into. What happens though is the pit fills with bits of chip which then get dragged round by the feed wheel and either jam the wheel or sap power because the wheel is constantly picking chip up from underneath and moving it round. 

I have tried leaving the bottom trap door open so the chip falls straight to the floor, but it still does it, not as much but still does it and the you end up with a huge pile of chip to clean up under the machine afterwards, not very good if you are clearing a long section of road side.

The other problem is that the discharge of the chip is so vicious, it bounces back out of the chip box and the dust and bits are all over the place. Any other chippers I have had were brilliant, very little or no cleaning up on small quick jobs, now we spend ten minutes throwing branches through and half an hour cleaning up after.

I was always under the impression bandit were the dogs [email protected], I can put up with cleaning up but the feed wheel jamming problem is a nightmare, I have had the dealer out to it who have checked the pressures etc etc etc.


----------



## jmack

pecontools said:


> I have just bought a Bandit 65XL chipper and I'm really dissappointed with it.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has had the same problems as me and if so how did they cure them.
> 
> The first problem is the feed wheels jamming all the time, even with nothing being fed. The bottom feed wheel is especailly bad. What bandit have done is create a large space under the feed wheel with a pit for gravel and stone etc to drop into. What happens though is the pit fills with bits of chip which then get dragged round by the feed wheel and either jam the wheel or sap power because the wheel is constantly picking chip up from underneath and moving it round.
> 
> I have tried leaving the bottom trap door open so the chip falls straight to the floor, but it still does it, not as much but still does it and the you end up with a huge pile of chip to clean up under the machine afterwards, not very good if you are clearing a long section of road side.
> 
> The other problem is that the discharge of the chip is so vicious, it bounces back out of the chip box and the dust and bits are all over the place. Any other chippers I have had were brilliant, very little or no cleaning up on small quick jobs, now we spend ten minutes throwing branches through and half an hour cleaning up after.
> 
> I was always under the impression bandit were the dogs [email protected], I can put up with cleaning up but the feed wheel jamming problem is a nightmare, I have had the dealer out to it who have checked the pressures etc etc etc.


i use to have this machine, first for the crud keep a blower and blow directly into the opening if its not too big it will force thru, does yer chip box have vents mine was ply wood so ileft one half of the box without a top i drilled holes in the front as well to help with the splashback, hope this helps


----------



## transporter

as said above you need to have your chipbox vented to prevent the blowback of chip, or it will happen with a bandit chipper,
check your blades are sharp and the anvil clearance is ok ,dull blades will smash the wood and bounce chip back at the feedwheels which dont help the problem, i,m assuming you have the twin feedwheel version as you have a trap door under the lower feed wheel,are the feedwheel pressures definatly ok? you can tweak them up slightly above spec and see if that helps and also check the clearances around the feedwheels, some machines suffer bad build quality


----------



## Tree Machine

I'm especially disappointed.

6 years ago I bought one of the previous versions of the 6" Bandit. After having rented every available size and style of chipper available over the course of a year, I was very certain of what I wanted, and that was a 6" capacity machine, what Bandit called a Model 65.

I custom-ordered mine and Bandit was really great in modding the chipper to my needs. They said the biggest motor they could put on it was a 35 horse, even though I wanted something in the 40's, I was OK with that. THREE knives in the disc instead of two, a permanent post to mount a vise and a front caster-wheeled jack instead of a simple jack stand. Autofeed plus and a modded outfeed chute so I had the option of blowing into a truck, or off to the side and into a wheelbarrow, trash can or pickup bed.

Soon after I got it I began more mods; upgraded hydraulics with an extra circuit to run hydrauluic accessories and hyd. tools, flow control to slow or speed the infeed wheel as needed, jack posts both sides rear in case the chipper needed to be jacked up, a spare tire mounted onboard and up-sized wheels instead of the undersized wimpy 13" ones. An electric winch mounted to the back of the chipper. This is the chipper I am still running and I love it. I have had many men feed this chipper and all have been quite amazed at how well the thing does.

Over a couple years, I shared all of these features with Bandit, the president, the engineers, the line workers. I travelled up to Bandit Industries 4 times in one year to offer final ideas, photo portfolios and a couple shirt-and-tie 'boardroom' presentations. They assigned me a production manager and a head engineer. My hope and wish was to bring to you guys the most advanced and versatile small chipper available on planet earth. I coined the term 'Personal Industrial Chipper' and we named the chipper the ' 6" Model EX ' as 'model 65' was somewhat ambiguous to the buyer.

Production was to begin alongside a 2-part article I agreed to write for TCIA in the May, 2003 issue. As I was writing the first of the two articles, and my lawyer drawing up the contract agreements, Bandit got cold feet and dropped the project without warning. Caution to all, if you're gonna sink two years of R and D into a project, don't do so on a handshake alone.

I still had to write and publish the two articles, though at Bandit's request they requested their name and any pictures not be included. Since both articles were basically wrapped around the chipper, and they were promised and scheduled for publication, I had to change and re-write the articles to follow through with that promise.

By the time all was said and done, I was about $20,000 in the hole and left standing in the cold. It took about a year to dig out of that hole and though bitter, I kept it to myself. My inexperience and lack of skill in formalizing a deal I took the blame and just carried on. I still had, and still have, the chipper that amazes me to this day and at a brand-new cost of around $16,000 it has led me through severel hundred thousand in income.

I have never said anything bad about Bandit Industries in a public forum, nor am I at this moment. However, they had the opportunity to bring to all of us one amazing piece of machinery, unlike any other out there, a deal where it was a win-win to all involved, especially the extreme end user. You. 

The fact that this field-tested and _proven_ machine has been bastardized with ineffective features really has my guts in a twirl.

All I can offer is, with that little drop chute, get a piece of steel sized exactly to the hole and have it welded in. There is a much better way to keep gravel from going into your chipper; don't feed gravel into the chipper. As far as feedback to Bandit Industries, someone should really let them know. I don't think I'm that guy.

Sorry so long-winded. If any of you wish to see the pictures of what the 6" bandit COULD have looked like, click here. The TCIA articles can be made available upon request.


----------



## pecontools

Thanks for your suggestions.

The hydraulic pressure is running at 1800, which is spec.

The problem with the jamming feedwheel is especailly bad when feeding deadwood. Infact, you don't have to feed anything!!

I demonstrated the problem to the bandit engineer by getting a shovel load of chip from the back of the truck and put it little by little onto the bottom feed wheel, the feed wheel then took it over the top and dumped it down thru the gap on the flywheel side of the bottom feed roller into the pit underneath.

As soon as the pit filled (one shovel full) the feed roller started to jam. I think as Transporter says, the gaps either side of the feed roller may be too big. But all the other chippers I have had have had like a steel plate hugging the bottom roller underneath about 1/2" clearance. Any debris that the feed roller picks up is just fed around and back out into the hopper without any jamming.

I may try and email bandit in the US and see if they have a solution to the problem. Modding the shoot and chip box will cure the debris flying all over problem but I think it may be a major design fault for the feed roller.

I have spoke to four other Tree Surgeons in the UK who say they experience the same problem, but just put up with it. 

I have just bought the machine for £18,000 it's done 8 hours so far and it is doing my head in constantly forward and reversing it to un jam it every two minutes.


----------



## Tree Machine

Mine has only one feed wheel, works perfectly, rarely jams. I wonder what the benefit of the second feed wheel is? I can understand it on feeding big-diameter logs, but this is a 6", and really you don't want to run 6" material through it all day.

Here's the Model 65XL.


----------



## transporter

pecontools said:


> I may try and email bandit in the US and see if they have a solution to the problem.




good luck with that one all they will do is refer you to global as their dealer, the single roller machines dont suffer with the problem as the roller can ride over the debris as it moves up and down whereas the bottom roller on the twin set up is fixed, what part of the uk are you in out of curiousity?


----------



## pecontools

I'm in West Yorkshire, near Halifax.

I did think about buying a pressure guage and tweeking the pressure up to 2000, but then thought, I shouldn't need to, if you pay a lot of money for a machine designed to do a job and that machine doesn't do the job, then it should be down to the supplier to sort it until it does.

The bandit with the single feed wheel is the bandit I had seen perform before, the second feed wheel is good for dragging in and snapping those forked limbs and it does do the business. It very nearly performs as good as my Gandini 8" ( which I wish I hadn't got rid of ) when it isn't jamming up.

I'll see how we get on with Bandit, not had a reply as yet but it is the weekend. If I get no joy I may tweek the pressures just to see if it does make a difference, but the constant picking up and grinding of the chip must sap a lot of hydraulic power that could be being used for dragging in limby branches.


----------



## jmcguiretree

Is the hyd pump run by belts??On the bigger 200xp that we had at work we had the same problems.We found that on the gas models the pump run of a belt and it was always loose.On the newer diesel 200xp that we have now it seems to work much better because the pump is directly mounted on the motor.Check your belt because I bet that is were all of your feed roller problems are.


----------



## adam

I had 65 few years ago and it was like a bad joke. Bandit's guy told me in January that they fixed jamming problem...when it comes to this trap, you may consider tarp underneath it while you're chipping. sounds ridiculous but saves time on cleanup. 10 years ago I wouldn't even look at something other than Bandit, their chippers were real workhorses, not wimpy goats.


----------



## pecontools

Just been and checked belts, they are tight. The pump is mounted direct onto flywheel, which doesn't seem to slow. The power to the flywheel is good, the engine is a deutz and is very torquey, like I say, when it does feed right it feeds well.

Adam, at least Bandit know they have had a jamming problem, lets hope they admit it in their reply to me, I like you thought Bandit were the dogs [email protected], not good looking, but built to do a job which they did well, good looks don't get the job done.

Will try the tarp idea, will save time when raining, nothing worse than trying to blow dust and chip in the wet!


----------



## adam

try old Gene Kelly's:
"I'm chipping in the rain
just chipping in the rain
what a glorious feelin'
I'm happy again..."
nobody gonna hear you enyway


----------



## pecontools

adam said:


> try old Gene Kelly's:
> "I'm chipping in the rain
> just chipping in the rain
> what a glorious feelin'
> I'm happy again..."
> nobody gonna hear you enyway



Pleeease...no more, he says, head butting the computor desk.


----------



## Tree Machine

The direct-drive is one of the big features on this small machine. Maybe direct drive isn't the proper term. What is meant is there is no clutch to engage the chipper disc. When you hit the start button, the disc is spinning. Throttle up and you can start feeding just before it hits top end. This is one of the really nice user-friendly features, the time from zero to full feed is around 12 or 13 seconds. 7 or 8 of those seconds is the actual; starting/throttling up, the rest is the engine getting from idle to full RPM at which time you're in motion toward the brush. Very swift, and one of the sweet benefits of a small chipper that seperates it from its bigger chipper brothers.

However, time-suck problems like pecon is experiencing sorta wipe those benefits off the map, from a swiftness, efficiency aspect.


----------



## pecontools

Well I sent an email to Bandit Industries and told them of my problem with the chipper.

Waited for a week, no reply.

So emailed them again and told them I was discussing this issue on a worldwide arborist forum (no name mentioned) and that it appeared that my case was not an isolated case, the problem with the bandit chippers was getting about on the grapevine, so to speak and that I would love to go back onto the forum and tell everyone how good Bandit customer services were at sorting out my problem.

The next day I received a reply from Bandit saying how sorry they were to hear of my dissappointment with my machine and that they have contacted the dealer in the UK from whom I bought my machine and told them how to cure the bottom feed wheel jamming problem. All I had to do is contact my dealer and arrange to see them with the machine.

Being the weekend I haven't been able to contact them ,but I am eager to find out how they are going to solve the problem without major modification.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## adam

65 is just bad design, they should stop making it and start from scratch. Ask them about this R2D2 with all disco lights but no power whatsoever, disguised as a hatz engine, do they offer it as an option?


----------



## Tree Machine

Adam, its unfortunate you're less than happy, but to say the 65 is a bad design....are you talking about the single feature at the heart of this thread? To make a blanket statement like 'bad design' without giving a single example of what you mean, well, that's just whining. If you're going to be a vague, fault-finding, disgruntled critic, at least tell us what the faults are. In asking that you be specific, here are some specific questions.

Your earlier statement about it being an underpowered wimpy goat, OK, but Bandit does not manufacture engines, so if your unhappiness is about power, is it fair to blame the chipper, or the motor that's on the chipper? Are you comparing your model to something like a big bad model 250XP or to _another 6" capacity chipper_ by another manufacturer? What HP engine do you have on yours? Is it gas or diesel, and who manufactures the engine that's on your unit?

Running dull knives can easily give the impression of the machine being underpowered. Do you sharpen your knives weekly or do you run em to death and then flip them? If you do sharpen them, tell us how you go about it.

A maladjusted anvil will cause bigger, thicker chips to be created, requiring more power to make those chips; an easy fix.

Have you cleaned or ever replaced the air filter?

In suggesting Bandit stop making this machine and start from scratch, what suggestions do you have? Help us out here. If you're not happy with the design, what do you want different? How do YOU see it being improved? 

Answering these questions can bring a number of benefits to the readership. First, if you'd be _specific_ about a problem, we can maybe solve the problem for you, and that becomes a solution for _everyone_ who has a Bandit 6". It also helps anyone interested in purchasing a new 6" to better know what options to order, what size engine, # of knives in the disc, etc.

Most importantly, by sharing something, anything specific you would be making a real contribution to this thread. We, in turn, could help you and if we can solve your problems, we can really amp the performance of your chipper, increase your efficiency, save you time and make you more money. I *promise*, this is better than badmouthing the model as a whole and being ticked off every time you run your machine. The floor is yours.


----------



## adam

dull knives are common excuse for all chipper makers, whatever is wrong, it's because of dumb operators shoveling gavel and chipping rakes. Not my case, sorry. Main problem that I had with 65 was distance between feeding roll and cutting wheel, no matter how sharp knives were, because of the DESIGN, pieces of wood were still jamming in this area. This problem I shared with other users of 65. I was told that "ribs" added in the area between roller(s) and wheel solved the problem. This problem does not occure on chippers with cutting wheel perpendicular (90 degrees) to the roller and shorter distance between them. Thats why I mentioned "redesign". When it comes to "wimpy", just don't offer anything below 35hp. "powerful, non plugging, no wrapping feed system" (Bandit flyer) wasn't my experience. By the way, Husqvarna stopped production of highly advertised model 335, and introduced alternative (334 and 338). I'm not intending to buy their product any time soon, i'm pretty happy with my collection of Stihl 200T's, but at least they admitted,if not directly, that their product did not meet consumer's expectations. I wish Bandit to overcome all problems with model 65,and introduce tough, reliable and powerful 6" chipper, matching Bandit's reputation. Long story short: more power, redesigned infeed (you know your competition better than I do, I'm positive, that you know exactly what I mean). ps. when it comes to chipping plastic shovels...


----------



## rebelman

When my Bandit was newer and had jamming problems, cleaning out the ball cock assembly solved the problem. Haven't had to do that in several years. Just remember how many turns of the screw you needed taking it out, locate and secure the ball and spring, then blast it with air pressure. Maybe that will help if your model has that feature.


----------



## scouse

Hi,
I have one of the old model 65's aswell and experience the same problems that Adam did. No matter how sharp the knives are and and how close they are to the anvil it just doesnt like chipping leylandii brash and especially small trimings. The chip is very stringy and the small trimmings just get stuck behind the roller.


> I was told that "ribs" added in the area between roller(s) and wheel solved the problem.


I dont suppose you could elaborate on this please because i would really like to sort this problem out.I've even thought about maybe trying to convert it to cut at 90 degrees(time to get the oxy/acetylene out  )
I also think that youll find the newer 65's cut at 90 degrees eliminating the above problem hopefully? 

*Adam* How does your XL cope with chipping conifers etc? I also have a vermeer 625 which cuts at 90 degrees and chips conifer very well but the bandit is a better machine with its wider opening and more hp (only 5 but it seems to make a difference)

Interseting thread hope you get the fix Bandit has promised.

Cheers


----------



## adam

somehow never got this reply in mail. Bandit has been long gone and almost forgotten, at least untill I've found pecontools' post. I'm running Carlton 1790 now.


----------



## Tree Machine

Pecon, has Bandit contacted you yet?


----------



## Tree Machine

Pecontools, have they in any way solved your problem?

Bandit is really pretty legendary in their customer service and parts shipping, at least the years I had high contact with them. At Bandit, a rep named Corey used to know the model 65 inside and out. They moved him to the Beast recycler division and maybe someone who has USED the chipper for some time and understands it and has maybe worked the production line, maybe THAT person can give pecon and other disenchanted customers the current status. 

For the Bandit 6", at Bandit Industries, there is a line manager, an engineer overseeing this model, and a rep who works in parts and troubleshooting. Any one of those guys should be able to offer a solution. Bandit doesn't need to recall the machines, just offer us solutions that we can solve locally.


Pecon, I will offer to make a call up to Bandit on your behalf, you're in the United Kingdom and I'm only one state away. I will get an e-mail address from one of our three guys above and send him a link to this thread and invite him in.

I think it would be fair to let Bandit rectify the situation, or offer to us that they won't keep shooting themselves in the foot by shipping 6" chippers with problems that didn't used to be problems.



Or is that too 'forward', asking customer service for some customer service? Is it pushy to offer help to Bandit so they an help themselves? One would think they would embrace an opportunity such as this to interact one-on-many with their collective customers.

In the next 1-2 years I will be purchasing another chipper. I want another 6". I would like another Bandit 6", but not if its gonna perform at a lower level than where I'm at currently. Buy a new chipper to take a step backwards? I don't think so.


----------



## pecontools

Hi Tree Machine

Bandit have got back to me, but only to tell me they have been in touch with the Bandit agent in the UK to tell them how to solve the problem. They have told me to contact my dealer and they will arrange to sort the problem out for me.

I thought I would give the dealer a couple of weeks to contact me first because they already know I am having problems and just want to see how keen they are to make sure their customers are satisfied.

They haven't contacted me as yet so tomorrow I will ring them.

Bandit gave no suggestions as to what the problem may have been. I would have thought it would be better to make the solution to the problem public, just sorting out one individuals problem won't do future sales any good when it comes to present Bandit 65 owners deciding which chipper to buy next to either add to, or to replace their current chipper or chippers.

I suspect the dealer will want me to return the chipper to carry out any tweeking or mods but will try to find out from them what it is they are going to do to the machine to rectify the problem and keep you posted.


----------



## Tree Machine

Good on you, Pecon. Patience is possible because you don't have a crisis, just an annoyance.


For mine, right now, my biggest annoyance is that one of the two vises is getting rusty and it squeaks.

No, wait, here's an annoyance. I currently can not control the throttle from standing at the feed position. THAT is annoying, having to walk half way around the other end of the machine every time I want to throttle up OR down. That's repetitively annoying and repetitively annoying and repetitively annoying and repetitively annoying and repetitively annoying and repetitively annoying and repetitively annoying and repetitively annoying. Not having mounts for helmets/ear protection is annoying. 

This machine, one of the great benefits is it's small enough to move about by hand. Not having a motorized, steerable front caster wheel jack is annoying. 

I'm done whining.


Hey, here's something that _might_ help. Off of your throttle linkage, there is a nut that adjusts and sets your RPM level at high end. If you remove that nut and in it's place clamp on a small vice-grip, you create finger-snap adjustability.

As default, your top-end RPM's will be what they are, as you have them now. But, if you turn the vice-grip 90 degrees, it sets it a tweak higher, your RPMS bump up a bit, and this is the place to be when you're stuffing brush like a maniac. When you throttle down it drops back into default.

Doubtful this will help your problem, Pecon, but this poor-man's turbo mode positively effects the hydraulics and speed feed rate and engine recovery rate. Used sparingly, this is a nice amp-up in efficiency in occasional moments.


----------



## rebelman

Try running with the auto feed switched to off. This also stopped jamming for me in the past.


----------



## Tree Machine

Good one, rebel. Eliminate one variable altogether.

Autofeed senses the engine RPM's and when the engine is doggin', the infeed wheel stops, as does the chipping for the moment. When the RPM's come back up, the infeed wheel resumes and chipping continues. It is a really nice feature.


----------



## treevet

Tree Machine said:


> Good one, rebel. Eliminate one variable altogether.
> 
> Autofeed senses the engine RPM's and when the engine is doggin', the infeed wheel stops, as does the chipping for the moment. When the RPM's come back up, the infeed wheel resumes and chipping continues. It is a really nice feature.


Autofeed is what seperates chuckandduck from new technology. You know what TM I feel really bad they did not take your concept chipper like they said they would. You seem to have a part of your heart in that project and you weren t treated fairly. Ever think of approaching someone to sponsor this project? Couple of questions: Is that splitter on that concept machine or an unrelated piece? Also, How are the chips coming out of your chip box? Looks like some kind of push effect from the front of chip box.


----------



## Tree Machine

Most of the options I proposed were very simple 'convenience' things that wouldn't have taken much in the way of the production line to incorporate.

My offer was to see the innovations through to a finished product and have a website specifically for this chipper; not so much a forum site, but strong FAQ, troubleshooting, tips and techniques, hyperlinks to the parts department, maintenence section containing video on how to remove, flip and sharpen knives, change oil, adjust anvil and detailed pictures of all the options and features to aquaint a new owner and keep him up and running if things go down. I made all this video, created the website, got a server to host it all and actually am still paying to have it, though the Bandit 6" is not at the heart of it.

Also I wanted to make the ordering process for new or prospective buyers a kinder, easier process. The ordering ofr the actual machine I found very confusing and wanted to offer more in the way of guidance. The marketing coverage Bandit gives to this chipper on their website and publications is slim. Short video of just chipping brush. Part of a page describing the chipper, mostly from an engineering standpoint. But zero in the 'benefit to the user' department or 'how this chipper will change your life' or how to make money with this chipper.

My pledge was to be the point guy, dedicated and specializing in just this one chipper. The deal was to do all outside marketing, promotion and online service for free, just make a commission off sales of just the chippers sold of just this one single model. I thought it was a rather win-win for all involved, and I would be making money the old-fashioned way-earning it.

Instead, I'm still supporting the chipper, as a volunteer, because the advantages for certain types of crews is undeniable. Either that or I'm a really suck business person. The 6" model owes much of it's sales to rental yards, because noobies can manage this chipper safely, on a first-use basis. Where Tree Machine wanted this to go was, yes, have the stripped-down 'rental' machine, but create an upscale unit whose sole purpose is to make the commercial operator more versatile, efficient and profitable and have the online service available to keep downtime minimized and keep you chipping happily.

This was one of the better ideas I think I've had. My machine allowed me to double my income the first year in use. THAT was significant. 

I didn't burn any bridges with Bandit Industries, I just took my lumps and went back to work to dig myself out of a very deep hole I had created. But amidst it, I had created a very profitable tool. Wife and attorney were screaming for me to take some sort of action, but sometimes opportunities, as bright as they may seem, sometimes just crash and burn. Been going on since the beginning of time. Such is life. Suck it up and go back to work.

The fact that I'm still here supporting the chipper and still trading working hours does seem rather odd. Apparently I'm not big on holding grudges.


----------



## Tree Machine

I called Bandit. The contact they gave me is one of the engineers I used to work with. His name is Steve. This cat really knows the 6 and 9" models. He's been head of that arena for many years.

I'll drop a line and invite him into the mix. No promises on the outcome as I have no idea how busy things are for him, but we'll check and see.


----------



## Tree Machine

*Does this sound OK?*

Here's our try.....


e-mail from TM said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> The Model 65 model has been taking some fire from current users, both domestic and abroad, in the online community.
> 
> 
> The members would like to invite you in for comments and what to do to resolve the problem. Please see this as an opportunity, not a place of public criticism. We want everyone to win. This thread gets seen around the world.
> 
> To enter and contribute to the thread, you need to register; a simple 2 minute process that will pop up if you try to reply without first registering.
> 
> You can go and read, though, just by clicking the link. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=44108
> 
> Jim


----------



## Thor's Hammer

The 65xl is a 5th generation model that started with the old mighty bandit. Good little units. The problem with the bottom feed roller jamming is because the clearences set between the roller and the housing is to large, causing chunks to fall into the gap a jam the rollers. Not sure why any chipper has TOO MUCH discharge power - more the better I say. Maybe its because the bandit has a horizontal chute, unlike the Gandini, which has a tall spout suitable for filling passing aircraft with chips.

After years of using other peoples chippers, I finally took the plunge and started building my own. I figured as an arborist, I knew better what was needed than chipper manufacturers.
We built a couple of prototypes, and thoroughly tested them. In the instance of chunks clogging the bottom roller, we used a 'wrap plate', with 2mm clearance, and a sharpened anvil holder with zero clearance to ensure the roller can slice up any chunks. It also has a swing away feed housing, which makes maintanence a breeze.
We also gave it the ability to take up to an 8 inch peice, meaning even at 6" peices, the roller has a little more lift. It comes as standard with a 37hp Duetz diesel, but can be fitted with a 48hp version. 
It has quite a lot in common with the bandit, (similar sized disk and rollers, strong chassis) but we put a really neat steel hood / engine bay on it - protects the components like engine, hydraulics, tanks etc. and looks good.
Jim, I think the 65 represents such a small part of bandits producton, they wont be bothered by whats said here. I like the way you think though - I'm going to offer a powered jockeywheel as an option on my chipper


----------



## scouse

Hi,
Pecontools did you ever manage to solve this problem? I'm only asking because I'm looking at buying a 65 (not XL since there too expensive for me  ) and I've been informed that some of the older models had twin rollers fitted aswell, wouldnt want to end up with a lemon that doesnt like to do its job  
Thanks


----------



## pecontools

Hi Scouse, you couldn't have timed it better.

I rang berecycling today (bandit agent from whom I bought the chipper) for the 4th time, asking them why no-one has got back to me as they have promised. It has been six weeks since the last time I phoned them and was told someone would ring me back.

They told me today, someone will ring me back either tomorrow or Monday.

I am getting so fed up with the machine I am ready for asking for my money back, the machine is not fit for purpose.

The disharge is so viscous it is wearing the head board away, but that wasn't the problem with the disharge chute, the chute is so short, it doesn't direct the chip, it comes out of the chute in a 45 degree fan, if there is any gap between chip box and end of discharge chute, either a pedestrian gets killed or a passing porsche gets schrapnelled.

I have cured that problem by making a 1 foot long chute extension that neatly guides it exactly where i want it in the chipbox, although it still does bounce back out after hitting the headboard at terminal velocity.

The feed wheel problem is as described a couple of threads back, the gap between the wheel and housing is too large and allows large pieces of chip to jam the feed wheel, too big a peice for the wheels to cut thru, if the gap where smaller the peices would be smaller and the power of the feed wheel would probably cut thru them.

Berecycling say they have never heard of the feed wheel jammimg problem before, mine is the first case. I find that hard to believe, eveyone I have spoke to with a 65xl has the same problem.

I have to have a man stood at the chipper, just to operating the forward reverse bar when it jams, it jams that regular.

Another problem that I have noticed, is if you feed it anything stringy, ie willow, silver birch, privet etc. it wraps round the top feed wheel something cronic. 

Another problem is the way you start the machine, you turn the ignition on, go to starter, when the engine fires you let the igntion key back one position an hold while the oil light goes out the release.

The problem here is numpty groundsmen, can't get it into their thick skulls that you have to release the key off starter. There should be a push button to hold while the engine builds speed till the oil pressure light goes out, that way you can't knack the starter. Simple modification will save a lot of pennies.

The machine has done 40 hours, I have changed the blades 8 times!! I think what is happening is that because the rollers jam so often, they are hold the wood against the blades heating the edge up and softening it, when I look at the blade edge, it isn,t chipped as you would expect, it has little bends in the cutting edge.

i would hold off for a short while scouse and I will keep you informed whether berecycling pull their socks up, so far they have displayed shocking customer service to the point where I am ready for taking the chipper back and asking for my money back.


----------



## pecontools

Duplicate post


----------



## pecontools

I thought the same and checked, perfect gap, bearing bolts tight, no play anywhere, mind there shouldn't be, the machine is brand new.

One set of blades I took out were blued on the edge after I took a sycamore down. It seems to be the worst wood to put thru the machine for making it jam. 

The top feed roller also jams quite regular when large chunks of wood find their way into the top gap above the roller.

One other thing that pees me off is there is an 8 inch gap before the feed rollers, but once the branch is fed thru the rollers there is a taper down to 6 inch behind the top roller which unless you measure every branch to make sure you are not feeding above 6 inch, nicely jams anything bigger solid. Why taper the inside of the infeed chute, it is inviting jamming problems.


----------



## scouse

Bloody ell!! sounds like your having some fairly bad problems there with basically no customer support 

It does sound as though it's definately not fit for purpose.

I dunno if it will help but can you close off the air intake vents in the flywheel? This might help the discarge problem, You could allways just hold a piece of card over the vents it should get sucked into place and stay there while its running.
If it is just a question of the gap between the roller and the housing then surely it shouldnt be too much of a problem for berecycling to sort out a modded wheel it cant be that difficult to fabricate. If they dont sort it soon I'd either throw the machine back at them or get a decent engineer to sort the problem then give them the bill. £18,000 is a lot of dough to pay to have those sort of probs.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Mitchell

*any progress*

A friend is considering the 65, have you had any satisfaction?


----------



## pecontools

*Bandit 65xl*

The chipper has settled in a little and does still jam but nowhere near as much as it did. 

I contacted berecycling again some months ago now and they said they would replace the bottom roller with one which has twice as many teeth on it free of charge. 

I have got to the stage now where I have had the chipper 13 months, I contacted berecycling within a few days of getting the chipper, they came out to it the first time to fix an hydraulic leak and look at the jamming problem. since then, nothing, despite ringing them quite a few times.

To be honest, I have given up on getting decent customer service from them.

The machine itself is, despite the jamming problem, in my opinion, still better than any other 6 inch chipper on the market, simply because of the wide letterbox infeed opening, allowing large limby material in with minimum use of the chainsaw cuting off side limbs.

If I had to buy another chipper, it would still be a bandit, I just would hope by then there was another authorised dealer other than berecycling, whos customer service leaves much to be desired.

I must admit, the 65xl is a cracking chipper.

Just to add, the problem with the fierce chip discharge was cured a little by putting an extention on the shute which stopped it fanning the chip out to the side into the road or footpath. The problem is that I have had to replace my headboard twice because it is so fierce it actually wears the headboard away, so a rubber sheet cures that. 

I was working in a woodland the other day firing the chip straight out, I measured how far the furthest peice of chip had landed. It was 220 feet with no wind!! I even thought of suggesting to the ministry of defence that they could use bandit 65s on the front line in Iraq, a row of them firing chip would stop any enemy!


----------



## hornett22

*i sent an email to Bandit last night.*

i included the link to this thread and let them know i am not longer considering their 12" drum chipper.hope it makes a difference.it probably won't but this type of service is unacceptable.


----------



## Kikori

*Bombard with email!*

Alright boys,

I emailed the company too. Told them that if this didn't get fixed I would start looking into the Vermeer 625. Good Luck!

Eric


----------



## chucknduck

pecontools said:


> What you need is a self-feed drum chipper, like an altec whisper chipper. Yes, it is a bigger chipper, not as manuverable, but it will: chip 6 inch material all day, numpty groundsman can start it easily, you only need to sharpen the knives after a min. of 100 hours ( or never lol)unless you throw in large dead wood or rakings, very simple design, no feed wheels to jam, they don't throw chips all over the place, they are cheap, lots of power, reliable. They are not for everybody, they make an incredible amount of noise, and will slap you. Oh, I forgot, you live in Eu., they probably don't have them there? Or they are illegal? But if they have them you should try one!


----------



## Thor's Hammer

We have mini Chuck and ducks here- http://www.jobeau.com/hakselaars.php?id=3

Bandit UK, also known as Global recycling equipment formerly BE Recycling formerly Kendall Equipment are the worst company in the UK to buy anything from. They are a bunch of crooks.

Every 6 inch capacity bandit from the word go has suffered the same problem.


----------



## Canyonbc

Mitchell said:


> A friend is considering the 65, have you had any satisfaction?



First, pecontools i am sorry to here the problems you have experinced, and even more than that the service of your dealer and Bandit. 

I personally have had a great experience with the Model 65, the model 65xl, and even the 007 series. Both engines but never the dual feed wheel. 

Mitchell to your question, i would recomend the chipper if he is looking for a 6 inch. They are light weight and ya they can handle a 6 inch log but def. not all day. Go with the bigger engine, keep the knives sharp.

Pecontools, can you take some pictures of your infeed...with the dual wheels just never seen it on the 65, didnt even know they made it for it. As for your shoot, shooting outward in no clear direction...and bouncing back...what are you chipping into. 

Sorry if you already posted these....i quickly read through the thread...but more of a skim, could easily have missed something. 

JMO

I would recomend the 65 to anyone...however it has to fit your out fit. 

Canyon


----------



## squad143

I purchased a Bandit 65xl last summer. Single feed wheel with auto feed. Like Canyonbc said, "it has to fit your outfit" and mine does. I'm extremely happy with it. 

Most of my chipping is 3" and under,however occasionally I'll chip items that are 6" and depending on the species it can take a little longer than I would like at the time, but for the amount I chip big material it's not really that big concern. The only occasional jamming issue I ever have with the machine is on dead (hard) material that is larger than 2 1/2".

Sorry to hear about your problems with your chipper Pecontools, hopefully it will eventually work out.

Mitchell, have your friend rent one if he can.


----------



## Canyonbc

squad143 said:


> I purchased a Bandit 65xl last summer. Single feed wheel with auto feed. Like Canyonbc said, "it has to fit your outfit" and mine does. I'm extremely happy with it.
> 
> Most of my chipping is 3" and under,however occasionally I'll chip items that are 6" and depending on the species it can take a little longer than I would like at the time, but for the amount I chip big material it's not really that big concern. The only occasional jamming issue I ever have with the machine is on dead (hard) material that is larger than 2 1/2".
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems with your chipper Pecontools, hopefully it will eventually work out.
> 
> Mitchell, have your friend rent one if he can.



Ya...Manzanita i have had some tough times with the chippers....but manzanita burns so well...i am always quick to keep that for my self. 

Great point on renting the chipper, two things to look/understand. Again this is my experience with rental equipment. A lot of them who carry the 65...have the 27hp Kolher....the wisconsin i think is hands down better...just extra needed power. 

The other being dull knives. I think that can be the biggest one with running a chipper. I dont think this was the wise ist thing to do...but when i would rent from one of the local shops...i ordered some knives from Sherill Tree....and installed them in the morning then changed them out the end of the day. 

Best of luck again...with your chipper issues.


----------



## Mitchell

*shirtless...*



Thor's Hammer said:


> We have mini Chuck and ducks here- http://www.jobeau.com/hakselaars.php?id=3
> 
> Bandit UK, also known as Global recycling equipment formerly BE Recycling formerly Kendall Equipment are the worst company in the UK to buy anything from. They are a bunch of crooks.
> 
> Every 6 inch capacity bandit from the word go has suffered the same problem.




I wonder, do they sell more chippers with the shirt off adds? 

Good idea to rent first, however I jave only ever seen the vermeer products for rent locally. The 6 inch vermeer is better then nothing, but not much.


----------



## Canyonbc

Mitchell said:


> I wonder, do they sell more chippers with the shirt off adds?
> 
> Good idea to rent first, however I jave only ever seen the vermeer products for rent locally. The 6 inch vermeer is better then nothing, but not much.



i have rented them both...cant compare...the two...


----------



## TimberMcPherson

So we have quite a few owners of 6 inch bandits that are unhappy with how the product has turned out, and worse is seems bandit doesnt seem to care much about it. Maybe its to big to worry about small fry customers?

Treepandas thread seems very simular, other complaints to. I wonder why bandit isnt taking this seriously.


----------



## Tree Machine

Hi Timber. I had contacted Bandit and invited them into this thread quite some time ago. The guy who was invited is the overseeing engineer for the 6" and 9" models. I didn't pressure him or anything, just put out there that the machine was being discussed in a forum internationally and we extend our invitation to come in and be a part of this discussion. 

As far as my unit, gosh, it's getting in upwards of ten years old. I am seriously looking at purchasing another chipper. Mine is still whoopin azz, and for that I am grateful, but it just can not last forever. It's a real warrior but like any good stud horse, should probably be put to pasture with respect rather than run to the death.



I remember telling Bandit, in person, in their engineering offices at a special meeting, that the era of this chipper is off in the future, that as a whole, the attitude of our industry is 'the bigger the better' and there were a lot of nods because these cats knew what models sold the best. The 6" was down the line. "But" I said, "as gas prices in the future go up, and we know they will, owner operators will likely add a smaller chipper and smaller truck to their arsenal as a means of efficiency, using it for smaller jobs or places where their big rigs are not as practical or cost-effective."

The 6" Bandit has strong sales in the rental industry market, and Arborists don't have a sharp focus on this model. I told them this 6" chipper is sorta like the red-headed bastard child of their lineup, but this chipper child is a closet genius and will grow up some day and have its time in the spotlight. I don't think that day is too far off at this point, but the problems need to be ironed out.

I think it would really help Bandit to suss out these issues, and if I can speak on behalf of many of us, we can help. We ARE the extreme end users. Mine has paid for itself over and over and continues to give. I wish everyone could experience the same level of impressive performance.


----------



## D Mc

Guys, 6" chippers rock. I love hitting the gas station, filling up my 6 gal tank and running that puppy all day long. 

As far as the 6" Vermeer goes I had the same opinion of it as everyone else here, i.e., not very efficient. But I was demoing one and had the dealer disconnect the autofeed mechanism. I'll tell you what, it's an entirely different machine. The autofeed was not allowing the motor to work. Now you can shove 3 to 4" branches through there. I have adjusted the feedrate wheel for the density of wood or brush I am chipping. It has a small opening, yes, but it'll grab hold and pull in twisted, snarly limbs no problem. I can also, because of its 90 deg design, shove hedge trimmings through it with a push stick without clogging and it actually chips them finer. 

These are fine, good machines...just misunderstood.  

Dave


----------



## pecontools

I've emailed bandit again on the 21st July 2008 and they haven't bothered to reply. Like has been said, small customers are no big loss. 

In my opinion, a customer spending a dollar is just as important as a customer spending 100 dollars. They both deserve customer care.

Six inch chippers are far more common in the uk for domestic work, most aborists run one.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

The 6 inch is very common here, so much so that there were 2 companies making them for the local market. (this for a nation of only 4million people) I would say half the chippers used in my town by arborists are 6's.

We pay a fair bit for chippers in NZ, the vermeer 6 inch is about $22,000 us dollars. So if someone like tree panda buys a bandit out of his own pocket, you can bet hes paid through the nose for it. For it then to be built faulty and the manufacturer not to be willing to do anthing about it, well its close to criminal.

If us "little guys" are getting stung when buying new chippers its probably going to hurt us more than it would if a new 2090xp became unusable for a big company.

As a single client you have given them your money and your having to live with there screw up.
But as a collective group of buyers and product users, theres a chance we could be a voice that might be listened to. Who knows, it might be you who is left in the cold by a supplier next time.


----------



## treeoperations

*i dont understand*

i have recently bought a 65 aw second hand (so glad to get rid of my 6 inch vermeer) its only got a 25 hp kohler on it which is a bit under powered for my liking but so far this 65 ####ing rocks i love it to bits, it doesnt matter what i throw at that feed roller it rips it in and spits it out the shoot , if i dont watch where the discharge is pointing it fires chips over the truck and ends up 30-40 feet in front of the truck, it chews everything i throw in there from palm fronds to cabbage trees its bloody awesome.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

treeoperations said:


> i have recently bought a 65 aw second hand (so glad to get rid of my 6 inch vermeer) its only got a 25 hp kohler on it which is a bit under powered for my liking but so far this 65 ####ing rocks i love it to bits, it doesnt matter what i throw at that feed roller it rips it in and spits it out the shoot , if i dont watch where the discharge is pointing it fires chips over the truck and ends up 30-40 feet in front of the truck, it chews everything i throw in there from palm fronds to cabbage trees its bloody awesome.



Yeah the bandits are generally good, but there have been obviously bad ones sold new down these ways (to many to be simply a coincidence) and brush bandit has not been backing them up. The sales agent is doing all it can to support there product but the parent company doesnt seems to care.
If you going to get a new chipper at any stage, check out the Hansa's, I brought one of there 6 by 12 inch models 5 months ago and am really impressed. Auto feed, rotating turntable, NZ made and the guys customize them how you want them. My mate has one that has been through 2 tree companies, the council thrashed it, and its worn out motors and still goes strong. Was that your vemeer on trademe a little while back?


----------



## windthrown

I have had both Bandit 90 and 95 chippers, and never had that problem. The feed rollers do a good job, and only stall when needed, like when a short stub rattles around in there, or a wad of leaves gets jammed. Reverse the roller, and re-reverse it and that is about all it takes to unjam it.


----------



## treeoperations

TimberMcPherson said:


> Yeah the bandits are generally good, but there have been obviously bad ones sold new down these ways (to many to be simply a coincidence) and brush bandit has not been backing them up. The sales agent is doing all it can to support there product but the parent company doesnt seems to care.
> If you going to get a new chipper at any stage, check out the Hansa's, I brought one of there 6 by 12 inch models 5 months ago and am really impressed. Auto feed, rotating turntable, NZ made and the guys customize them how you want them. My mate has one that has been through 2 tree companies, the council thrashed it, and its worn out motors and still goes strong. Was that your vemeer on trademe a little while back?




i looked at the hansas last feild days, and will look again this feild days, i didnt have the money for new chipper, as cash flows been very tight for us and i also thought the hansas looked a little bit light for my liking this new bandits going to be repowerd with a 35 horse kubota diesel when the kohler gives up and my engineer said its frame will cope with the diesel.

i didnt put my vermeer on trade me i told a guy i was selling it and he asked what i wanted for it and i said 12 grand he said sold, only lost 10 grand on that peice of god awful ####, i feel sorry for 6 inch vermeer owners haha. the guy that bought mine is using it in his nursery so itll do him fine i geuss. my goal now i have this lil bandit is to within 18 months have a model 255 or a 1490 with all the bells and whistles haha it sucks feeding smaller chippers when you have a 1.8 ton digger with grapple sitting there just to load logs


----------



## Surfingbluebird

*Bandit 65XL*

Just a quick note. I have a bandit 65XL with a perkins diesel engine. I have had it for two years and absolutely love this tool. I must be a very lucky man because I have never had a problem with it. I know other guys who have the gas engine and seem to have the same problems that you all have talked about. 

Thanks


----------



## nelson727

Welcome to ArboristSite Surfingbluebird, am newish to the site myself. Wealth of info., wisdom, and perspective to be found.

Purchased a used 65AW Bandit with a Wisconsin gas engine as a “get by” chipper after my Bandit 1690 went down. Decided that would be the best course rather than buy a new Bandit 65 too quick and get the wrong options (for me). Love how light it is and easy to move around by hand with a caster on tongue jack. I am not tempted to leave it at home when just a modest amount of brush like I was with my 5000 + lb. chipper. One of the things I would like in a new chipper is more power and am considering going with the 44 horse Kabota engine (don’t think Perkins is offered on the 65XP).

I’m only about sixty miles from you. If you ever have a day of heavy chipping set up would be happy to come down and help for free so I could see how the Perkins engine performs. Regards, Merle


----------



## nelson727

Just re-read the whole thread and am disappointed anyone would get as poor of customer service as “pecontools” received. Unfortunately I think it is a sign of our times and lack of integrity is all too common as a business practice. In the event anyone comes on this thread in the future and is trying to figure out said feed wheel problem, I have been told that it is solvable. The folks at CalLine Equip.(local to me Bandit dealer) in Livermore, CA say that welding in double the “knives” on the bottom feed wheel roller causes it to feed vines and shattering wood appropriately. (On twin wheel 65’s)

PS - Takes me a while to compose and bang out a post, and while I have been over here with another window open I notice there have been several members and numerous guests visit this thread. On a topic that was started almost six years ago to the day. Bandit or any co., you want to ignore your customer, really?????? How many chippers did not sell because of X?


----------



## pecontools

Just another update to the thread. Thanks Nelson for bumping it (-:

I still own the machine which still only has around 350 hrs on it, the reason for the low hours is I stack and chip rather than leaving the machine running.

The machine hasn't been modified with the weld on roller blades because it was a huge inconvenience for me to travel up to the uk bandits dealer site to have it done and would have cost me two days work. 

Since the machine has been run in a little it doesn't jam as much but it still does jam, or it could be that I have just got used to the machine and feed it differently ?. I find leaving the trap under the roller full, helps not hinders.

I haven't been put off bandit despite this, I still know they are a robust machine and would buy another, however I am disappointed that bandit industries thought I was insignificant enough to not bother responding to my emails, despite sending them three emails.

Very poor service

My machine is very well looked after, serviced regularly and sharpened regularly, I do find that the blades have to be razor sharp for it to perform well. Even slightly dull blades make a significant difference to performance.


----------

